# IBS-C aggravated by COVID-19 vaccine?



## RAM500 (Mar 9, 2021)

After 2-3 weeks, my first Pfizer COVID-19 shot seems to have set off my IBS-C related cramping 
which had long been dormant.

Includes cramping after eating---at remote locations like legs, feet, and hands.

Also tingling in my right outer thigh (may be meralgia paresthetica).

Miralax helped with these.

Are these known side-effects?

My theory is that the shot somehow caused a greater tendency toward spasms in or near the colon, leading to the various effects.

I'd say this is worth investigating!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my husband and i both had the pfizer vaccine but we did not experience the cramping that you describe--in the legs, hands, feet etc. or tingling in the thigh.

maybe it affects some peeople but not others. like they say YMMV...


----------



## RAM500 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm not suggesting these are common effects.


----------



## RAM500 (Mar 9, 2021)

My sister, who also has IBS, reported severe cramps after her second Moderna COVID-19 shot.


----------



## chockeroo (Feb 5, 2021)

I know a lot of people who felt pretty bad after taking their shot. And it wasn't only about Pfizer. After taking her Johnson shot, even my girlfriend, who suffers from diabetes, her glucose reached some insane numbers like 38. Most of us would actually fall into a coma with those numbers. Her condition got better only after getting pure fenbendazole powder. It helped her treat the parasites, and all of a sudden, her glucose started to drop. In a couple of days, it has finally reached normal levels, around 6-9.


----------

